# What breed of High Flyer



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

*What breed of High Flyer, iranian? Tehran?*

Can you guide me to the breed of this high flyer, it is said to fly for more than 8 hours.

Thanks


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

Are you sure that is a High Flyer? 

It looks more to me like a certain kind of Homer mix-bred. 

Most high flying pigeons have abnormally longer tail and wing feathers; thus, allowing them to easily increase in height (high flying)... as well as their whole neck to head arcs a bit more than the avg homer. 

If it is a high flyer, my fault as I do not keep high flying pigeons.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

If this one is a homer (which I think it is) it would be one of the rarest and beautiful colors of Homer or in pigeons overall 
I say it's a homer coloured like an Archangel


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Roller Lover. Beautiful pigeon you got there!
Looks like some sort of/sub breed of Bernhardin Tumbler/Highflyer pigeon.


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

These are more pics of them


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

Another 2 of them


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

Roller lover said:


> Another 2 of them


i got the same breed as these pigeons.these are highflyers


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you. What do you feed them? How do you train them? Daily training? Thanks


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

i feed them what everybody else eats.i dont think that "bajra" would be available at your place as i live in pakistan.i usually feed all my birds simple bajra because they eat nothing else.i have two squabs of this breed and two pakistani highflyers/tipplers.my tipplers filter out "bajra" from everything. i mixed bajra with grains,lentils,corn and pellets(for proteins).they filter out all the bajra and when its all finished,they stop eating.i found the little ones so decided to keep them


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. Am I right to say that bajra is a bread made of millet? If so I can give millet. The breeder from whom I bought them told me that he feed strait 16% pellets and they fly for around 6 hours. I am so exited to have squabs from them so that I can fly them. I hope that they will do good in summer as well I have not asked him how they do in the summer heat it can go up to 38Celsius. Are they some kind of Iranian high flyers? From the pictures I have seen then are quite close to the non tumbling Tehran high flyers.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Your pigeons have to eat the whole seeds of the mixture If they don't you have to cut off the amount you feed until they eat everything ..


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

yes u r absolutely right.they eat that happily.its actually plain millet rather that "millet bread".did not know bajra was called millet


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Pigeons find millet very tasty. But its not good for them. Pearl Millet shouldn't exceed more than 5-8 % of feed mix. Pigeons need grain/seed mix to fulfil their bodily needs. If you don't provide mixed grains then your birds gonna end up deficient.
Barley(40 %)+sorgham(10-12%)+yellow corn/maize(10-20% depending on weather) are main ingredients of high flyers feed. You can add several types of lentils,wheat,brown/paddy rice etc etc I mean a whole lot of stuff to their feed mix.


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

well brocky what should i do?my pigeons just filter out everything from the feed and eat the millet.then,after all the millet is gone,they stop eating and stay hungry until mix some more millet.


----------



## PigeonsAreAwesome (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey Umair what's your High Flyer called in urdu? i want to get a tippler i don't know which type to get, i'm a beginner...


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

umaid shahid said:


> well brocky what should i do?my pigeons just filter out everything from the feed and eat the millet.then,after all the millet is gone,they stop eating and stay hungry until mix some more millet.


When I introduce anything new to my pigeons to feed,they don't like it immediately. I keep the feed in front of them and they start to kind of nibble on them. And in 2-3days they start to eat them like crazy. Like when I gave black chicken peas(kale chole),soybean,soaked almonds etc to them, they didn't eat it at once. But slowly they start to like it and now they like them like crazy.
You should keep all the feed available to them,they will eat it.cut down on millet for few days and they will start to eat all other grains/seeds.


----------



## 2ube (Oct 29, 2013)

Is a tippler or roller pigeons are high flyer?


----------



## umaid shahid (Oct 14, 2013)

pigeonsareawesome, i have pakistani highflyers.mostly they are called "35 walay kabootar".u can search on the internet for more info on this breed.i'll ask some other people to determine the name of this breed.from where i bought it,the seller did not know the breed name too so that is why i am unaware of the name.if the name is different i'll let u know.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

2ube said:


> Is a tippler or roller pigeons are high flyer?


a Tippler is a highflyer a roller is a perfomer.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

2ube said:


> Is a tippler or roller pigeons are high flyer?


Both tippler and roller are performance breeds.
Tippler are the ones that fly for longer hours high up in the skies without showing any acrobatics. They just fly,fly and fly.while rollers are primarily a breed that is known for acrobatics. Rollers do backflips when flying. They fly and suddenly roll for 5-60 feet depending on quality. Some roller breed roll/tumble on ground like parlor rollers or indian lotan pigeons.


----------



## 2ube (Oct 29, 2013)

> Abdulbaki said:
> 
> 
> > a Tippler is a highflyer a roller is a perfomer.
> ...


Thanks to both of you.

Can we breed a tippler with homer/racing?


----------



## 2ube (Oct 29, 2013)

Am I Right? That A Roller Has Short Beak and Small Cere? Like This?










and A Tippler Has A Longer Beak and Small Cere? Like This?










And Both Tippler and Roller has Small/Thin Beak?


------o0o------


While Racing Has A Short/Long Beak and Large/Big Cere? Like This?

Short Beak,









Long Beak,


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

2ube said:


> Am I Right? That A Roller Has Short Beak and Small Cere? Like This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what you mean but neither rollers or tipplers have short beaks , I agree there are some breeds of rollers that have short beaks but your picture is not showing off! the typical Birmingham roller have a thin long beak and small ceres the same thing for tippler but this last's beak vary in the shape, also there are strains of homer that don't have beaks like the one in your picture but 
IMO it doesn't matter as long as they have a good bloodline and do good in races or whatever


----------



## 2ube (Oct 29, 2013)

so, how would i tell if the pigeon is tippler or roller.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

2ube said:


> Can we breed a tippler with homer/racing?[/SIZE]


Yes, you can breed them. But the offsprings would be mix breed. Probably,the offsprings would neither home back to loft nor fly for long in the sky efficiently. The offsprings would have dark future only be used as pets or foster parents. They couldnt be raced or competed


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi 2ube,
Homers are big,heavy and bulky birds with comparatively broad chests and tipplers/highflyers/rollers are small,slim and light birds. 
Yes homers do have big ceres but I've seen very good homers with small ceres just like a tippler would have. But in all the cases homers are big and heavy birds.
Another thing is that homers almost come in all eye color but I've never seen a tippler/highflyer with red eyes. They mostly have white or yellow eyes.

Major difference b/w homer,tippler and roller is their flying style. Homers will fly low,will route and they fly fast. They fly for like 2-3 hours around the loft region. They will leave and go out of sight for mins and hours.
Tipplers/highflyers on the other hand fly high up in the sky. They revolve around loft and can fly for 4-10 hours depending on quality of their bloodline. Some good breeds can even fly into the night. Some breeds fly for 12 -18 hours non stop. That's why they are slim and light naturally. Highflyers unlike rollers donot show any acrobatics in the sky cuz if they do so then they will tire quickly and won't fly for long. And a heavy bird like homer couldnt stay up in the sky for that long around loft.

Roller basically roll in the sky/or on the ground. Rollers fly and suddenly backflip showing acrobatics


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

And tipplers/highflyers have longer wings than homers that extend almost to length of their tail when folded


----------



## 2ube (Oct 29, 2013)

thanks

with that info i will check and study those birds.

thanks for the info.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Hi 2ube,
> Homers are big,heavy and bulky birds with comparatively broad chests and tipplers/highflyers/rollers are small,slim and light birds.
> Yes homers do have big ceres but I've seen very good homers with small ceres just like a tippler would have. *But in all the cases homers are big and heavy birds.*
> Another thing is that homers almost come in all eye color but I've never seen a tippler/highflyer with red eyes. They mostly have white or yellow eyes.
> ...


I have good homers and they are slim and petit almost like a figurita or a satinette, they also fly high almost invisible or little points in the sky , I agree they route .. but you can tell a homer from the chest bones they are usually large and feel heavy


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Abdulbaki said:


> I have good homers and they are slim and petit almost like a figurita or a satinette, they also fly high almost invisible or little points in the sky , I agree they route .. but you can tell a homer from the chest bones they are usually large and feel heavy


Homers have broad chests because of big lungs that helps them store more oxygen which is needed in long distance races. Broad chests and their comparative big bodies helps them with aerodynamics,that's why they are able to fly fast in marathon races for miles contrary to highflyers that fly high and slow.
There are many subbreeds,but I've never seen such small homers which have quality bloodline and are of size of a figurita which fly that high in the sky. I wonder about their RACING homing abilities.
When I had mixed flock of homers+highflyers,then after 20-30 mins of flying,the flock would split as homers go for routing flying low while highflyers would fly high and slow around the loft.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Not as small as a Figurita but very small compared to an average homer(when the 1st my friend saw them he thought they are YBs), they home well from different distances.
homers and highfliers are totally different things, homer have a fast and routing flying style that's the overriding! but some of them do really suprise me how high they can go.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes sometimes when evading a falcon attack homers do run high up in the sky but then they would stay only for mins there and will come back in little dives to their lower friendly skies but highflyers are built to troll the high skies.


----------



## 2ube (Oct 29, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Homers have broad chests because of big lungs that helps them store more oxygen which is needed in long distance races. Broad chests and their comparative big bodies helps them with aerodynamics,that's why they are able to fly fast in marathon races for miles contrary to highflyers that fly high and slow.
> There are many subbreeds,but I've never seen such small homers which have quality bloodline and are of size of a figurita which fly that high in the sky. I wonder about their RACING homing abilities.
> When I had mixed flock of homers+highflyers,then after 20-30 mins of flying,the flock would split as homers go for routing flying low while highflyers would fly high and slow around the loft.


So, if i want to be racer, should I avoid breeding racing pigeon to highflyer?

Are *Homers* the same as *Racing* pigeons?


Homing *?*










Racing *?*











So, how would i know if the bird i have is a racing pigeon (physically)?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

> So, if i want to be racer, should I avoid breeding racing pigeon to highflyer?
> 
> Are Homers the same as Racing pigeons?
> So, how would i know if the bird i have is a racing pigeon (physically)?


Yes,you should not pair a homer with highflyer. The mixed offsprings from a homer+highflyer pair will of no use to you if you want to race birds.
You need to select best birds and pair them together to derive best birds with strong racing and homing abilities.

The difference between homers and racing homers is that homers come back home when taken away and let out at distances in a zig zag course and slow speed which is not desirable for racing. They may take great deal of time to come back even days/weeks. But RACING homers are best homers that try to come back to their home as fast as they can. They are trained birds that try not to waste no time in finding and coming back to their loft. Homers can become tuned/trained homers after training but not all homers can become racers.
Racing homers have quality and good bloodline that separate them from homers or one can pair best birds to derive best racers out of good homers.

Physically(for a novice) its very difficult to distinguish between homers and RACING homers. Testing them via tosses is best way to determine that because no one can tell by just looking at birds


----------



## 2ube (Oct 29, 2013)

ok, Thanks a lot, that great info.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

surely we should put this in another thread, anyway there is no physical difference between a homer and a racer even in racers there is a variety of strains the only way to distinguish between them is to try them by road flying them etc... 
overalls cross breeding is not a good choice if you're planning to race, show, or anything else but keeping them as pets, If you insist go for it and cross a homer pigeon to a high-flier and see results your self in the end they are your pigeons.
another way cross breeding comes in hand when you want to transfer a color which does not exist in a particular breed this is done by professional people and will take years of careful selecting etc ...


----------



## aussie highflyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Just thought I would add to the 'off the point discussion'. I lived next door to a guy who had a very successful team of racing pigeons in Western Australia. He would let them out early in the morning and late at night for their daily flights. They would fly for an hour or so and only and often be flying far from the loft and even go quite high.
My brother and I had English Tipplers and Sri Lankan Highflyers. The pigeon Racer was fascinated by how high up our birds flew as well as how many hours they were up for. The Racing Pigeon fanciers had acute problems with Falcons in West Australia and would often have just a few left each season and lost many many top birds to the Falcons so he decided on buying a pair of Tipplers from us and bred them to Racing Pigeons. The progeny was for the next season and when he started racing them he would get comments from other enthusiasts of how slight a few of his birds when they were caged and rung up for a race. I am not sure if they succeeded , pretty sure they lacked the speed BUT he did try them to see if they would climb out of harms way and fly till late at night in the longer races. He was always looking for ways to win and he had to try this t see if it would work. So, it can be done but you are unlikely to get a race winner!!


----------

